# 4BBB Open Sunday 19th October



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2014)

There's a better ball open on at my place, Beedles Lake GC, on Sunday 19th October. We're about 7 miles north of Leicester, 15 minutes drive from either J22 or J23 of the M1.

Cost is Â£30 per pair which includes coffee and bacon roll on arrival.

LincolnQuaker and Captainron are already entered (playing with me and my mate at 11:58), but it would be nice to see a few more friendly faces if anyone's free and it's close enough?

If anyone is interested and you want to meet up, you can either send your forms to me and I'll get you a tee time near us, or let me know you've sent it and I'll try to have a word with them before they allocate times. Or just send it and keep your fingers crossed


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2014)

Im a possible, but wont know for sure until back end of this week (prob thursday) whether I can make it or not. If anyone else is interested Ill certainly try if theres an odd number

PS Gary, did you get the day off for Brampton Heath later this mth?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2014)

fundy said:



			Im a possible, but wont know for sure until back end of this week (prob thursday) whether I can make it or not. If anyone else is interested Ill certainly try if theres an odd number

PS Gary, did you get the day off for Brampton Heath later this mth?
		
Click to expand...

The day itself is fine, but I'm having trouble arranging a date before a deadline for a club knockout match, so might have to use my last day of holiday for that. I should hopefully know in a few days if that's not too late?


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2014)

Region3 said:



			The day itself is fine, but I'm having trouble arranging a date before a deadline for a club knockout match, so might have to use my last day of holiday for that. I should hopefully know in a few days if that's not too late?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnt be i dont think. Im away until Wed night now, so will touch base thursday, if not we'll find another date


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2014)

fundy said:



			Im a possible, but wont know for sure until back end of this week (prob thursday) whether I can make it or not. If anyone else is interested Ill certainly try if theres an odd number

PS Gary, did you get the day off for Brampton Heath later this mth?
		
Click to expand...

If your free I'll pair up with you


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2014)

Fish said:



			If your free I'll pair up with you 

Click to expand...

I should know by Wednesday, will let you know then


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Oct 8, 2014)

I can play if needed.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 14, 2014)

So are any of you other lads coming up on Sunday then?


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2014)

sorry, should have updated, sadly cant make it


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2014)

fundy said:



			sorry, should have updated, sadly cant make it 

Click to expand...

That's a shame. Dave and Robin?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2014)

What's the plan? Is there a plan?

Are you both rocking up just before tee time, or early to have something to eat, or earlier to play the par 3 course if we can get on?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2014)

I will be there early doors for a bite to eat and we can play the par 3 no problem. What time would you want me there?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I will be there early doors for a bite to eat and we can play the par 3 no problem. What time would you want me there?
		
Click to expand...

Let me find out what time the kitchen will be open and how busy the par 3 is on a Sunday morning, and I'll come back to you.

Tee time is 12pm so we shouldn't have to rush about.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Am I needed?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Am I needed?
		
Click to expand...

Fundy isn't able to make it now, but Fish I'm not sure.

Robin, are you after a partner for this?

It doesn't have to be with someone off here Dave if you wanted to enter with a mate. I looked last night and there are still tee times available.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I will be there early doors for a bite to eat and we can play the par 3 no problem. What time would you want me there?
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			Let me find out what time the kitchen will be open and how busy the par 3 is on a Sunday morning, and I'll come back to you.

Tee time is 12pm so we shouldn't have to rush about.
		
Click to expand...

I find it hard to believe (unless they've tried before and it wasn't worth it) but the kitchen doesn't open until 10am. Ok for us as we're off late, but the first tee times are from 9am so no brekkie for them!

The par 3 has a steady stream of players on a Sunday morning, but considering the members can't book tee times on the main course it may be busier than usual.
Unless either of you really want to play it I'd suggest we give it a swerve.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Fundy isn't able to make it now, but Fish I'm not sure.

Robin, are you after a partner for this?

It doesn't have to be with someone off here Dave if you wanted to enter with a mate. I looked last night and there are still tee times available.
		
Click to expand...

What tee times are still available, I'd prefer the morning as I've been staying away in London all week and I'm playing on Saturday so if I disappear all Sunday as well, well my nuts will be crushed


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			What tee times are still available, I'd prefer the morning as I've been staying away in London all week and I'm playing on Saturday so if I disappear all Sunday as well, well my nuts will be crushed 

Click to expand...

There are a couple between 10am - 10:30, 1 just before 11, 3 around 11:15 - 11:30, then 3 more after 12.

The earliest is 10:06, but the only one with a pair already in (for card marking purposes) is 10:54.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			There are a couple between 10am - 10:30, 1 just before 11, 3 around 11:15 - 11:30, then 3 more after 12.

The earliest is 10:06, but the only one with a pair already in (for card marking purposes) is 10:54.
		
Click to expand...

I'm good for 10.54 if Dave is OK to partner me :mmm:

Do you have stables and feed for my horse


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm good for 10.54 if Dave is OK to partner me :mmm:

Do you have stables and feed for my horse 

Click to expand...



I'm just about to log off for a while. Can you try to get in touch with Dave and see how the land lies?

If you'd like me to get you entered I'll need handicaps, CDH numbers and home clubs for you both :thup:

Alternatively you can call the pro shop yourself if you'd prefer.

Will try to get back online later at home.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I find it hard to believe (unless they've tried before and it wasn't worth it) but the kitchen doesn't open until 10am. Ok for us as we're off late, but the first tee times are from 9am so no brekkie for them!

The par 3 has a steady stream of players on a Sunday morning, but considering the members can't book tee times on the main course it may be busier than usual.
Unless either of you really want to play it I'd suggest we give it a swerve.

Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Swerve away! Meet you for brekkie though


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Swerve away! Meet you for brekkie though
		
Click to expand...

Ok. Do you have a time in mind? I guess it depends if you want to hit balls on the range and/or have time on the practice putting green.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Can I have a def yes or no so I can give the wife some earlyish notice please lol?

What is cost, do I need hcap cert? Can I just turn up and register on the day?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Can I have a def yes or no so I can give the wife some earlyish notice please lol?

What is cost, do I need hcap cert? Can I just turn up and register on the day?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if you can turn up on the day. Probably if there's still spaces free, but I wouldn't guarantee it.

Its Â£30 per pair, and HC certs will be required but preferably a CDH number.

as for a definite yes or no, it's down to fish as he's the only others oneexpressed an interest.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I don't know if you can turn up on the day. Probably if there's still spaces free, but I wouldn't guarantee it.

Its Â£30 per pair, and HC certs will be required but preferably a CDH number.

as for a definite yes or no, it's down to fish as he's the only others oneexpressed an interest.
		
Click to expand...

I have CDH. Not hcap cert. If I'm needed I'll play but need to know before weekend. Chiz.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I don't know if you can turn up on the day. Probably if there's still spaces free, but I wouldn't guarantee it.

Its Â£30 per pair, and HC certs will be required but preferably a CDH number.

as for a definite yes or no, it's down to fish as he's the only others oneexpressed an interest.
		
Click to expand...




DangerousDave86 said:



			I have CDH. Not hcap cert. If I'm needed I'll play but need to know before weekend. Chiz.
		
Click to expand...

As per #19 I've said I'm happy with 10.54 but no later, I picked that time from those offered because another pair was already in place.

Is your handicap still active, if you have a CDH number you should be able to go onto golf England and download a certificate if your not currently at a club!


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			As per #19 I've said I'm happy with 10.54 but no later, I picked that time from those offered because another pair was already in place.

Is your handicap still active, if you have a CDH number you should be able to go onto golf England and download a certificate if your not currently at a club!
		
Click to expand...

I dont know about active but my CDH was last updated in Sept 2013, if you want me to play at 10.54 im good with that. Is it cash on the day?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I dont know about active but my CDH was last updated in Sept 2013, if you want me to play at 10.54 im good with that. Is it cash on the day?
		
Click to expand...

If you're signed up to golf England it will tell you if it's active or not, or maybe one of the handicap secretaries on here might be able to tell you if you have the number.
You can still play with an inactive handicap, but wouldn't be eligible to win any prizes. It's still cheaper than a normal weekend round as a member's guest though.

I can sort it so you pay on the day if need be.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 16, 2014)

I can look it up if you want.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Region3 said:



			If you're signed up to golf England it will tell you if it's active or not, or maybe one of the handicap secretaries on here might be able to tell you if you have the number.
You can still play with an inactive handicap, but wouldn't be eligible to win any prizes. It's still cheaper than a normal weekend round as a member's guest though.

I can sort it so you pay on the day if need be.
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt that I'll be troubling the prizes as I'll be Cat 1 but playing to Cat 3 haha, but wouldn't that rule my partner out as well?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I very much doubt that I'll be troubling the prizes as I'll be Cat 1 but playing to Cat 3 haha, but wouldn't that rule my partner out as well?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Dave, he would be excluded from the prizes as its a pairs comp. if you haven't had 3 qualifiers in the last year youve probably not got a c by your handicap.

Oh and you didn't do that bad at mere if I remember.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well I'll leave it up to Fish. If I play well enough that we trouble the prizes then that's success enough for me


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2014)

Well if we can't be in the actual comp/prizes then I'd like to tee off earlier if possible because as I said, I've been away all week and now playing all weekend is a bit selfish of me so something between 10-10.30 would be better then I'll still come over, can you book us both in Gary and we'll sort you on the day?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 17, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Well I'll leave it up to Fish. If I play well enough that we trouble the prizes then that's success enough for me 

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Well if we can't be in the actual comp/prizes then I'd like to tee off earlier if possible because as I said, I've been away all week and now playing all weekend is a bit selfish of me so something between 10-10.30 would be better then I'll still come over, can you book us both in Gary and we'll sort you on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Ok. I'm there later today so I'll sort it out and post up your time later.

If you end up as a 2-ball you realise it may feel a bit slow.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just had a thought......

They may look at me funny if I book in Dangerous Dave 

Can you either post or PM your full name please Dave?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've just seen them and for some reason they're reluctant to put you as a 2. He wants to see if he can get anyone else out at the same time and me me know in the morning. 

I undestand and if that isn't enough notice. Just let me know swap if it isn't. 

Sorry


----------



## Region3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Swap should read asap


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I've just seen them and for some reason they're reluctant to put you as a 2. He wants to see if he can get anyone else out at the same time and me me know in the morning. 

I undestand and if that isn't enough notice. Just let me know swap if it isn't. 

Sorry 

Click to expand...

Hmm, I think fate is telling me this is a no no, not sure why we can't be in a 2-ball as we can't compete in the comp/prizes so we don't need anyone to score our card! If we can compete due to Daves CDH number then the original later tee time is fine, otherwise I think I'll give it a miss, seems too much palaver for a social 2-ball. 

Thanks for your efforts Gary, not your fault mate :thup:


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Oct 17, 2014)

So whats the crack then?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 17, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			So whats the crack then?
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a PM Dave.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the game today guys and Gary for sorting it. Always enjoy playing at Beedles lake and for Â£15 inc bacon roll coffee and a stroke saver it was incredible value for money, even better value for Cameron as he cleaned them out of cake as well 

Greens in great condition shame some of us couldn't putt on them :rofl:

Well done to Gary and Andy for a 4th place finish.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Was good to see you both again, thanks for coming over.

It was a strange round. Very difficult conditions for scoring but we both scored far better than any of us played. How does that work?!


----------



## Captainron (Oct 20, 2014)

Had a top day Gary, thanks. 

4 putts happen &#128545;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 20, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Had a top day Gary, thanks. 

4 putts happen &#63009;
		
Click to expand...

We have some short game lessons here soon, Want to sign up with me :rofl:


----------

